# Using Airtax for BAS



## twpak (Mar 3, 2017)

Checked total km/s traveled last quarter. 89% has been for Uber and 11% private.

Can I put 89% business use for Fuel, Insurance and Cleaning costs and claim the GST for those?


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

you should put 100% and few other reciepts from friends aswell
claim as much as you can
long as you have receipts
they cant say shit


----------

